# Deer Camp Checklist



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I thought I would start this now in case you find you need to purchase some stuff early.. Some of the things listed may be duplicated because I grabbed many items from a few different places.... Feel free to add and I hope it helps..

Licenses and Drivers License
Guns & ammo
knives and sheaths, knife sharpener
rope
blind and climbing stand (along with safety harness)
Chairs to sit in the blind
boots, socks, liner socks, long underwear (thermal wear) pants, belt, shirt, coat, hat.
Baking powder, anti scent spray, cover soap
camo makeup or camo mask
Orange bib overalls
gloves
warm hat
propane heater (for the kids--they get antsy if it's too cold)
grunt tube and fawn bleat can
antlers for rattling
flashlight
roll of toilet paper (for marking blood)
Trail markers
Water to wash out the carcass
Tow straps or tie downs to haul the deer back on the roof
Camera
GPS unit
five gallon buckets
batteries
extra flashlights
folding saw
water
Beer
strike anywhere matches
lighter
extra camo orange hat
zip ties
maps
thermos
snacks 
extra socks
instant heaters/ hand warmers
Rain gear
hot seat
tarp
binoculars
Long Underwear
Warm Coat
Light Shirt
Heavy Shirt
Down Vest
Hat (blaze orange)
Blaze Orange Vest
Boots, 2-pair
Camp Shoes
Gloves
Bandana
Belt
Extra Socks
Fanny Pack
Sleeping Bag 
Insect Repellent
Garbage Bags 
Book/Magazine
Zip Lock Baggies
Canteen/Cup
Camera/Film/batteries
Deer Bag/ Gutting gloves
Bone Saw
Chainsaw/Gas
Fog proof spray or gel for glasses, bionculars and scope
Nylon Rope
Sunglasses
First Aid Items
Medication
Wet Ones
Tissues
Toiletries
Towel/Soap
Ear Plugs 
Toilet Paper 
Snacks
Rubber Gloves
Lip Balm
Gasoline Full
Gas Cans
Tire Inflator
Jumper Cables
Tire Jack
Tire Chains
Tool Box
Hose Clamps
Duct Tape
Tow Chain
Spare Fan Belt
Shovel
Fuses
Qt. Oil
Medication
Keys
Wallet
Itinerary w/family
Scent Neutralizer
Treestand
Tree Steps 
Practice Target
Muzzleloader
Powder
Bullets
Cleaning Supplies
Powder Measure
Bullet Starter
Caps
Cleaning Tools
Tent/Tarps/Stakes/etc.
Tent repair kit
Tarp
Folding cots plus pads
Sleeping bag, pillow
Air mattress/pump
Camp stools/chairs
Propane/liquid fuel
Gas can
Long handle axe
Camp saw
Bungee cords
Hammocks
stove/fuel
Fuel filter
Stand for stove
Cook kit/utensils
Water jug/cups
Walter filter
Salt/Pepper
Can opener
Funnel
Dunk bag
Cooking grill
Ice chest
Ziploc bags
Garbage bags
Rags/Towels
Water bucket
Utility container
Band-Aids/bandage
Peroxide swab
Iodine swab
Water bottle
Purifying tablets
Matches
Salt
Candles
Fishing line
Marking tape
Fire starter kit
small knife
aluminum foil
mirror
Keys and extra keys (edited)


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Very thorough list. I'm going to add Motrin/Tylenol for my achy old a** and print that one. Thanks.


----------



## FEEL-N-LUCKY (Oct 12, 2009)

Good, but you can't go anywhere without keys, you better go get a spare, you already forgot them on the list. LOL GOOD LUCK


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

I think i`m gonna need a bigger bag. :lol:


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you better rent a u-haul as well


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Its just a checklist that may help remind you of something you may forget.. I tired to cover as much as I could but may have also forgot some things so feel free to add..

CB


----------



## millertime (Feb 4, 2008)

Coffee pot ???


----------



## dumb-luck (Oct 31, 2005)

10 bags of corn (shelled)
10 bags of carrots
10 bags of apples
10 bags of surger beets
10 bags of potatoes:yikes::yikes::evilsmile


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!! gREAT STUFF!!


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank god he remembered the wet ones. Cant go to deer camp with out them they are great.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

Good job on the wet ones


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Rubbers............



To keep my boots dry:lol:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

If I took all of that I'd have to have bigger camp (and truck, and trailer, and quad)!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bucks and Ducks (Jun 19, 2008)

Whiskey...for the night of the 15th of course!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have a deer camp yet but if I start now by the time I get one I will have everything on that list!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Big3Outdoors (Oct 27, 2008)

what's the baking powder for?


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Big3Outdoors said:


> what's the baking powder for?


I think he meant baking soda, to control scent. 

Good List, I hope you either have a big camper or big truck to carry all that stuff, heck I thought I brought a lot of stuff to camp. 

Don't forget the back up guns you have to have at least 2 and the side arm .45 cal. preferred and of course ammo for both. I am not sure if you had it on the list but fire wood and food of course.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

For the firewood, remember the transportation control for EAB, etc.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Rain Gear


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

dumb-luck said:


> 10 bags of corn (shelled)
> 10 bags of carrots
> 10 bags of apples
> 10 bags of surger beets
> 10 bags of potatoes:yikes::yikes::evilsmile


 lol


----------



## riverbender (Dec 1, 2012)

Antacids...I've always regretted the times I forgot to pack some Tums or Rolaids...urp...


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

riverbender said:


> Antacids...I've always regretted the times I forgot to pack some Tums or Rolaids...urp...


bump 2018


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Lap top with movies downloaded nothing stronger than a “R” lol


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Charging cables for all the new devices you own....


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

A wad of one dollar bills for the midget dance troop... We like to have a little fun at our camp...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

floating debris said:


> bump 2018


Nice Zombie thread! Lol.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Never forget the ESD kit in the woods
Simple and saves money on socks, jersey gloves, etc....


----------

